# Salaire moyen en zone rurale



## Muffin (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

Je poste mon tout premier message (avec un peu d'appréhension). Après une longue période de réflexion, je me lance. Mais je reste encore pleine de doutes sur la faisabilité de mon projet.

Alors, avant de m'emballer, je me permets une première question très pragmatique : est-ce possible de vivre de cette profession en zone rurale ?

Je cherche depuis des jours sur le salaire moyen mais je n'ai que des réponses très techniques sur les indemnités d'entretien, les taux minimum horaire mais rien sur l'état du compte bancaire à la fin du mois.   

*Je précise de suite : je ne souhaite pas faire ce métier pour l'argent !* Mais si je dois être en galère absolue, je réfléchirai peut-être à 2 fois avant de poursuivre dans ma démarche. 

En somme, est-ce illusoire d'atteindre un smic en travaillant dans ce domaine ?

Merci d'avance pour votre bienveillance !


----------



## mamytata (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Et bien moi je vous dirai que je fais ce métier par passion mais aussi pour gagner ma vie.   

Je suis en milieu rural et j'ai toujours été complète, avec un agrément pour 4 enfants.

Pour le salaire, je peux vous dire que mon salaire mensuel oscille entre 3500 et 3700 par mois, mais tout dépend de la région, des contrats, de votre maison ou appartement (beaucoup de choses entre en jeux).

Il vous faut vous rapprocher des assmats du coin, du rpe pour savoir le tarif moyen dans votre région.


----------



## Titine15 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour
Je fais le même salaire que mamytata dans un village de 1500 habitants et il y a environ 20 assmats


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Tout dépend de ce que vous appelez comme zone rurale. Je vis dans une commune d'environ 2500 habitant mais en périphérie d'une capitale régionale et nous ne manquons pas de demandes. Maintenant, si vous vivez sur une toute petite commune loin d'un lieu vers lequel les familles vont travailler cela risque d'être plus compliqué. Tout dépendra également de votre nombre d'agréments pour 1, 2, 3 enfants ? La donne n'est pas la même. Bref, il faut de l'offre (vous) en adéquation avec de la demande (potentiels parents employeurs). Ensuite il est souvent noté que en zone rurale éloignée de grands centres urbains, le salaire horaire est moins élevé.


----------



## Tatynou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

moi je suis dans un petit village de 2.000 habitants et où il y a environ 20 ass mat. Et la + grande ville se situe à environ 1/2h.

J'ai un agrément pour 3 à la journée.

Je n'en garde qu'un seul (raison de santé) avec lequel je gagne environ 650 euros/mois. J'ai aussi un complément pole emploi d'environ 500 euros/mois.

N'ayant aucun crédit et un époux qui gagne 2.500/mois, on s'en sort bien. 

Voilou pour mon cas  ✨


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour.

3500 a 3700 euros par mois c est très loin d être une généralité ..... 

Comme a dit catie ça va dépendre du nombre d enfants que vous aurez droit d acceuillir , si contrat temps plein ou pas , du taux horaire , ça va dépendre de plein de chose 
Pour commencer vous aurez sûrement un agrément pour 2 . 

Difficile de vous dire si ce métier sera vivable pour vous car plein de chose rentre en compte , si vous vivez en couple , si vous avez des enfants , vos factures habituel , vos prêt .....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Il y a plusieurs choses à prendre en compte. 

Le salaire annoncė par Mamytata est sûrement lié à des accueils à temps complet,  soit 45h semaine sur 52 semaines. 
Donc là où on voit un bon salaire (net ? Brut ?) Derrière il y a une énorme charge de travail,  donc pas forcément cher payé en regard des heures faites.

Ensuite le nbr de places sur l'agrément.  Avec 2 places,  vous n'attendrez pas un gros salaire en milieu rural sans faire énormément de concessions sur pas mal de choses.

Et pour ma part, l'argent et le salaire c'est le point principal.  Oui je travaille pour gagner ma vie, financer ma retraite, ma santé. 
Plus on cotise et plus les prises en charge sont importantes en cas d'arrêt maladie par ex. Donc petit salaire = mini indemnités journalières. 

Toujours et en priorité voir SON INTÉRÊT.  Financier et vie privée et sociale incluses.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Avec 2 temps complet on peut se dégager un smic
Quand je dis temps complet cela représente un contrat de 45 heures sur 52 semaines 
A  3.50 euros net de l'heure ça vous fait 682.50 euros net x 2 = 1365 Euros net

Je suis en région parisienne ville de 34000 ménages et 75000 habitants 
Je suis  pour 3 contrats à 45 heures et 1 contrat à 40 heures sur des années incomplètes de 46 semaines à 3430 Euros net entretien et repas compris
+ mon complément pole emploi d'environ 450 euros ca dépend des mois ca me fait 3880 euros net dans ma poche 

Mais c’est loin d’être le cas de toutes les AM soyons franches

Certaines collègues ne touchent meme pas la moitié que ca 
Et ne peuvent pas prendre plus de 3 euros net de l'heure et ne se voient proposer que des contrats atypiques et des contrats à temps partiel quels sont obligées d'accepter si elles veulent travailler et payer leur facture 

C'est un métier très précaire et nous n'avons aucune certitude d'avoir les mêmes salaires d'une année sur l'autre ou meme encore avoir tous simplement notre salaire à la fin du mois


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Essayez d’appeler des assistantes maternelles près de chez vous. En général, rare sont celles qui donnent leurs infos aux nouvelles collègues.

Donc

JE serais VOUS

*J’appellerais des AM et me ferais passer pour une future employeur, jeune maman *... un enfant de 10 mois de 8h a 18h pour les horaires d’accueil, vous posez QUELQUES questions ... PAS TROP pour ne pas soulever le doute ...vous l’écoutez Et lui demandez quel serait le tarif horaire NET (car c’est ça qui vous intéresse entre nous et vous donnera une idée)

Que vous avez entendu parler d'indemnités d’entretien et de nourriture et quels seraient les montants

⚠️ vous la laissez SURTOUT SE VENDRE ... et que vous la remercierez et en parlerez à VOTRE MARI ...

*Après revenez sur ce forum, et l’on vous donnera quelques conseils *😉

*Regardez déjà sur internet combien d’AM dans votre ville pour combien d’habitants*

Chez moi nous ne sommes maintenant plus que 5 AM pour 3.000 habitants et de nouvelles constructions se font donc de futurs employeurs. Bientôt il n’y aura plus que 3 AM

Donc évidemment nous sommes au tarif maximum et pour l’entretien 6€ et la nourriture 6€ est le minimum puisque suite à la crise, les indemnités vont augmenter au 1er Janvier ... employeurs déjà prévenus.

Donc tout dépend de l’offre et de la demande.


----------



## liline17 (29 Novembre 2022)

je suis dans une ville qui manque d'AM, je travaille 5j/ semaine, et je n'ai que 5 semaines de CP par an, mon salaire est nettement moins élevé que ceux de Mamytata et Titine.
Je ne sais pas si elles comptent les repas et les IE dedans, au max, repas et IE compris, je gagne 3000€, mais c'est nouveau pour moi, je n'ai pas souvent gagné autant.
Tu peux aller voir sur des sites de recherches de nounou, et voir celles de ta région, certaines indiquent leurs tarifs.
Petit conseil, ne cherche pas à baisser les prix, tu attirerai les radins et mauvais payeurs, essaye de faire un beau projet éducatifs, tu aura plus d'offres de travail.


----------



## assmatzam (29 Novembre 2022)

Pour ce qui est des indemnités d'entretien 
Elles sont soumises à des minimas 
Et sont encadrés par des dispositifs
Elles sont calculées sur la base du minimum légal garanti

Depuis le 1er aout 2022 par exemple
Le MLG est fixé à 3.76 euros 
Pour 9 heures d'accueil le minimum sera de 90% du MLG soit 3.39 euros 

Si vous faites des journées de plus de 9 heures vous devrez rajouter 0.394 euros par heure supplémentaire
Le minima est de 2.65 pour toute journée commencée allant jusqu'à 6H41 minutes 

Il y a aussi un minima de taux horaire brut qui est de  3.18 brut soit 2,49 net par heure


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Et pour compléter...

📌 Personne ne travaille pour le plaisir sans argent ...sinon cela s’appelle du bénévolat. *Donc tout travail mérite salaire SURTOUT avec des vies entre nos mains, nous n’avons PAS le droit à l’erreur. *

Semaine dernière, j’ai eu un papa qui m’a amené sa fille à 8h45 et me dit

« *Je lui ai donné du doliprane à 8h car elle avait 38,5. »*

Je lui ai aussitôt rétorqué « *je ne prends pas si 38,5 dès le matin »* ... et il me dit « *si ça ne va pas, vous m’appelez aussitôt et j’arrive »*

Je lui enlève son manteau etc et je la trouve quand même patraque ... bien sûr je l'isole vis à vis des autres et en la prenant je touche son front ... TRÈS TRÈS CHAUD 🥵 aussitôt prise température frontal 37,2 🤔 erreur obligatoire donc l’autre thermomètre et la 39 ... je reprends de nouveau et rebelote 39:😡

*Il était 9h05 donc aussitôt j’appelle le père qui me dit «  je viendrais vers 10h/11h ».*

« *Alors SI vous venez vers 10h/11h je ne sais pas ce qu’il en deviendra, mais j'appellerai Le SAMU ou les pompiers et vous irez la chercher à l’hopital 😡

Résultat il était là à 9h20*

Tout ça pour dire, du stress vis à vis des petits pour leur santé, voir même leur vie, ce qui était le cas pour la petite.

Être réactive et prendre les bonnes décisions et ne pas se laisser faire par les employeurs qui nous baladent en nous mentant pour aller bosser.

*⚠️ Donc prendre un tarif horaire DIGNE de ce nom et idem pour les IE et IN.*


----------



## mamytata (29 Novembre 2022)

Pour répondre à certaines :

Je n'ai qu'un seul contrat en AC, les 3 autres sont des AI.

Mon tarif horaire est au minimum de 5.50 euros brut

Et je confirme, 3500 à 3700 net par mois avec IE.

J'ai la chance de pouvoir choisir mes contrats et mes employeurs. Je suis difficile et met des tarifs élevés pour dissuader certains.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bravo Mamytata,  tu as bien raison.

Ce qui me plombe perso, ce sont les barrières pajemploi qui nous amène à moduler nos tarifs.  Et ça ce n'est pas normal.
Prendre en  compte les jours d'activités pour que le parent puisse percevoir les aides....grrr


----------



## Ladrine 10 (29 Novembre 2022)

Zone rural 2500 habitants
Alors moi zone rural de 330 habitants
Absolument pas comparable
Et je peux vous dire que je suis très très loin des 3000€


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@mamytata

« Je suis difficile et met des tarifs élevés pour dissuader certains. »

Tout à fait, cela s’appelle du « tri sélectif » et perso je donne le montant avec IE et IN ce que cela ferait pour x heures., Gain de temps et du coup d’argent, si impayés dans leur tête

@Ladrine 10

Alors 330 habitants c’est un « hameau » non ? Donc là ce n’est évidemment pas facile ...


----------



## Ladrine 10 (29 Novembre 2022)

Non je confirme pas un hameau c'est un village de campagne comme il en existe plein
Sans commerce plus d'école mais avec une mairie une église une salle des fêtes des associations un terrain de foot 
C'est pour ça quand je vous entends parler de campagne ,de zone rural je me marre


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Eh bien les filles vous le faites rêver avec vos salaires
Je suis a la campagne, nous ne sommes plus que deux AM dans un village de 1200 habitants.
J'ai 5 contrats dont un périscolaire qui fait la sieste chez moi et bien dans les meilleurs mois je gagne 2300a 2400€ avec FE et IR.
Je n'ai que mon salaire pour vivre.
J'ai pourtant un contrat à 45h, un autre de 41h, une fraterie 25h et une périscolaire 15h
en année incomplète.
Ça me fait une amplitude de 50h par semaine 
Quand aux repas Chantou ici impossible de faire tes tarifs.
Les parents  pinaillent pour le taux horaire ou le prix des repas.
Pas beaucoup d'appels non plus.


----------



## Muffin (29 Novembre 2022)

@Ladrine, même combat ! 
350 habitants (bon, de nouvelles maisons se construisent, un terrain de jeu s'installe, je me dis que ça va croître)... Mais ça reste un tout petit village entre Villeneuve sur Lot et Agen.

Après, pour répondre à tous vos messages, si je touche le smic, je serai ravie. Je survis pour l'instant avec 1000€/mois...

Merci pour vos réponses ! J'irai a la réunion de la PMI dans un premier temps pour y poser mes questions et valider ce projet.


----------



## liline17 (29 Novembre 2022)

un élément à prendre en compte aussi, ce sont les frais de carburant pour se rendre sur son lieu de travail, pour nous, c'est zéro 
j'ai eu des période compliquées, avec peu d'appels, mais si je fais la moyenne, mes années d'AM sont nettement plus rémunératrices que si j'avais continué de travailler en crèche, ma retraite sera donc aussi améliorée


----------



## Ladrine 10 (29 Novembre 2022)

Muffin a dit: 


> @Ladrine, même combat !
> 350 habitants (bon, de nouvelles maisons se construisent, un terrain de jeu s'installe, je me dis que ça va croître)... Mais ça reste un tout petit village entre Villeneuve sur Lot et Agen.
> 
> Après, pour répondre à tous vos messages, si je touche le smic, je serai ravie. Je survis pour l'instant avec 1000€/mois...
> ...


Idem pour moi quand j'ai commencé je sortais d'une grande surface avec 1000€ de salaire donc je n'avais pas de grosse attente mais je gagnais quand même plus


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Je préfère des heures travaillées un peu plus élevées et rester "peu chère" concernant les indemnités sur lesquelles je ne cotise pas et qui gonflent ma déclaration de revenus.
Je ne travaille par choix qu'en années incomplètes. 
Je suis étonnée que certaines intègrent à leurs revenus les indemnités d'entretien et de nourriture qui ne sont pas du salaire. 
Alors en ce moment pour moi : 2 580.21 euros net hors indemnités. 
Je ne vois pas en quoi la sélection des parents employeurs devrait se faire par un salaire élevé. J'ai connu des parents employeurs peu aisés financièrement et a qui j'ai fait confiance qui ont été d'excellents employeurs. Et a contrario certains autres plus aisés qui pinaillaient sur tout.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Alors @Ladrine 10 c’est oui un village tout petit. La commune la + proche fait environ combien d'habitants et à combien de kms ?

Alors où je suis il y a presque tout sauf le lycée, ni l'hôpital ET AUCUN feu rouge uniquement des STOP 🛑  et aux alentours des petites communes de 866 à 2190 maximum. Ce sont des communes qui se touchent presque 5 minutes en voiture environs.


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Je me rapprocherais du RPE pour savoir s'il manque d'AM et à leur connaissance le salaire moyen dans ton secteur.

Tu peux aussi consulter le site monenfant.fr, ça peut aider.

ce qui est certain c'est que c'est un metier TRES precaire.


----------



## stephy2 (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Whaou quand je vois le montant de vos salaires, cela me fais rêver d'avoir une telle somme par mois.
Moi pour l'instant j'en ai que 2. A partir de janvier 3. Mais même avec 3 je toucherai  même pas  un smic (sans les ie heureusement d'ailleurs)!


----------



## nounouflo (29 Novembre 2022)

Oui ça fait rêver … Moi je suis loin de toucher ce salaire. Le maximum avec 3 c’était 1600 euros.
Pas de contrat à temps plein pour moi, une commune où il y a beaucoup d’Am, pas beacoup de demandes actuellement.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (29 Novembre 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Alors @Ladrine 10 c’est oui un village tout petit. La commune la + proche fait environ combien d'habitants et à combien de kms ?
> 
> Alors où je suis il y a presque tout sauf le lycée, ni l'hôpital ET AUCUN feu rouge uniquement des STOP 🛑  et aux alentours des petites communes de 866 à 2190 maximum. Ce sont des communes qui se touchent presque 5 minutes en voiture environs.


Mdr pas de feu rouge non plus juste des ronds points
A 8km de chez moi de chaque côté village a quelques habitants près comme le mien et un peu plus 10km village de 1000 habitants avec toute les commodités


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432

« Et a contrario certains autres plus aisés qui pinaillaient sur tout. »

J’ai eu un entretien avec un couple à l'époque, j'étais à 5€ IE idem IN et il m'avait demandé « *qu’est-ce qui justifie 5€ pour IN »*

Je lui ai évidemment répondu mais j’ai surtout abrégé TRÈS vite l’entretien. 

Ce monsieur a dû donc faire appel à sa pauvre belle-mère de 70 ans à venir garder ses 3 enfants ...un à la maternelle et 1 de 2 ans + 1 nouveau né ... avec opération de la hanche ... *aucune AM ne l’avait pris par son arrogance ...*

Et TRÈS belle maison et TRÈS belles voitures aussi. Donc le prix ... « reste chez toi et fais venir ta belle-mère qu’il ne supportait pas en + et se permettait de lui faire des réflexions ... je le sais car j’ai croisé cette dame toute gentille et qui me confiait le goujat qu'était son gendre. Donc je ... nous l’avions toutes échappées belles.

Autrement j’ai eu aussi il’y a très longtemps des employeurs avec petits revenus et m’ont toujours payée il est vrai.

Mais maintenant on pense peut-être à tort qu’il vaut mieux « viser » des familles qui n’auront pas de souci pour nous régler,


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Ladrine 10 

La 1ère fois que mes enfants avaient vu des feux rouges, ils étaient ébahis 😀😅


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Moi bientôt fini ... JAMAIS eu de salaires comme ceux affichés ici d'où certainement une petite retraite !!! on tourne aux alentours de 3 euros net de l'heure ici village de moins de 1000 habitants mais je regarde sur un site connu et certaines ass mat y notent leur taux horaire vous pouvez y jeter un oeil pour vous donner une idée par chez vous et je suis parfois surprises de voir qu'à Orléans pour exemple il y ait des taux horaires pas beaucoup plus élevés alors à qd un tarif réévalué à la hausse en haut lieu et qu'on commence avec 3.50 ou 4 euros net sans avoir à discuter sans cesse avec les PE car eux vont avoir leur avoir d'impôts à la hausse bientôt dans leur poche et nous !!! vous me faites rire (enfin si je puis dire) qd vous écrivez "ne pas vouloir faire ce travail pour le salaire" ??? alors vous allez le faire pourquoi ??? au vue des responsabilités avec nos petits accueillis ... mieux vaut aller trier des patates en usine avec plus d'avantages !!! donc cela ma fait toujours bondir qd on me dit "je fais ce métier pour l'amour des enfants" !!! ENCORE HEUREUX sinon ce n'est même pas envisageable ??? à moins que votre mari gagne bien sa vie et que vous considériez votre "salaire" comme de l'argent de poche j'en ai connues des ass mat qui tenaient ce discours ... des collègues ont parfois entendu cela aussi dans la bouche de puers ! 🤔


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Chantou je pense que les parents ayant des revenus modestes sont beaucoup plus humains et compréhensifs que d'autres 
Il y a quelques semaines j'ai fait une heure en plus donc 46 h qui doit être majorée comme je suis gentille j'ai dit soit vous l'a payé sans majoration soit vous venez plus tôt la chercher.

Hier soir la maman me dit demain la petite va chez un spécialiste donc elle arrivera plus tard, on peur récupérer l'heure du coup.
Ça fait 10 fois que je lui explique que c'est de la convenance personnelle !
Donc NON ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## Muffin (29 Novembre 2022)

@angèle1982 Je précisais simplement que je me doutais que le travail n'est pas de tout repos et et que le métier ne rime pas avec "faites de l'argent facile"... Bref, je pense que vous avez compris ma démarche.


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Novembre 2022)

Chantou, mon seul impayé en 25 ans était un couple avec deux salaires en CDI et avec de bons, voir très bons revenus. L'honnêteté n'a rien à voir avec l'épaisseur du portefeuille.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Emily 

J’ai eu l'année dernière ... 5 minutes ...10 minutes ...15 minutes de retard pour une famille ...le mercredi car le père allait à LA PISCINE 😡 bah voyons ... photo de l’enfant envoyé à la mère pour qu’elle ne s’étonne pas que cela sera ENCORE facturé... 

Être rapiat...et bien venez à l’heure ... moi aussi je dois aller à la piscine ou peu importe ... ça l’a calmé MAIS a eu du mal à le digérer malgré un F4 à vendre à Paris ! Et une maison en construction ... la pauvre 👎🏼😂


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Muffin j'avais espéré que vous le pensiez ainsi donc merci d'avoir précisé ! 😅c'est chose faite ... mais je connais des ass mat qui le font pour de l'argent de poche alors là je pense que c'est se moquer de notre travail et on passe pour qui nous après ! qu'elles fassent du bénévolat ...


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Depuis 20 ans habitant dans une ville moyenne au milieu d ela campagne ma conclusion est que je ne sais jamais à l'avance le salaire que je vais avoir et pour combien de temps.
Quand j'ai un salaire correct (plus de 1500€ net), je mets de côté pour les fois ou ça sera plus compliqué, autant dire que si j'étais le seul salaire de mon foyer j'aurais abandonné depuis longtemps...
Et compter sur le POLEmploi est un plus grand piège encore...


----------



## LadyA. (29 Novembre 2022)

Je suis ds une petite ville de 2500 habitants, seine et marne mais à la frontière de l'Yonne. 
J'ai 2 contrats par choix,  je ne veux pas plus pour le moment,  46 semaines,  1 de 47h et 1 de 35h, je suis à près de 1400€.
Mon mari gagne assez bien ce qui me permet de rester à 2 enfants, c'est une chance.


----------



## Muffin (29 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda Que voulez-vous dire "Compter sur le POLEmploi est un plus grand piège encore..." ? Merci


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

POLEmploi qui donne d'une main et reprend de l'autre, de preference plusieurs mois ou années plus tard juste au moment où tu as besoin d'ARE.
Si tu as absolument besoin de rompre l'un de tes contrats,quelque soit la raison, toutes tes ARE seront alors suspendues pour MINIMUM 4 mois et plus.
Pas de defiscalisation sur ces RE pouvant te rendre imposable...


----------



## liline17 (29 Novembre 2022)

j'ai bénéficié de polemploi pendant quelques années, et j'ai trouvé que c'était plutôt un avantage, cela me permettait d'attendre d'avoir une offre de travail correcte, avec des PE inspirant confiance, et les rares fois où j'ai démissionné, je ne touchait pas d'ARE, je n'ai donc rien eu à rembourser, et pas de suspension


----------



## Muffin (29 Novembre 2022)

Tout ça me semble encore bien obscur...  je pense que la partie administrative sera abordée lors de la réunion d'information !


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Mon experience POLEmploi est moins idilique: j'ai rarement eut une ARE et à CHAQUE fois, je dis bien à CHAQUE fois, plusieurs mois plus tard on me reclamait un soi disant trop perçu, qui n'en n'était pas un mais à chaque fois j'ai du me bagarrer pour faire entendre qu'ils se trompaient en me réclamant leur aumône!

Je n'ai jamais demissionné


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Novembre 2022)

Perso, aucun tarif donné par téléphone !  Et surtout pas en net. 

Un conseil, négociez vos salaires en brut, jamais en net ! Le net bouge mais pas le brut.

Et tous les calculs de salaire sont en brut !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Muffin si tu arrives à avoir des infos correctes sur l'administratif en réunion de formation ce serait bien, mais ne rêves pas.

Les infos données sont souvent erronées,  ou volontairement distillées...

Rare sont les RPE qui s'investissent auprès des ams pour leur donner les bonnes clés sur les' contrats.


----------



## Hermione1234 (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes!
J'ai commencé en 2015 et progressivement pris de plus en plus de contrat jusqu'au max de mon agrément c'est à dire 4 temps pleins (entre 40h et 50h/semaine) je gagnais donc très bien ma vie: 3700 euros net hors ie et ir. J'ai fini en dépression. Je ne faisais que ça, j'étais épuisée et pas franchement le temps de m'occuper de mes enfants. J'ai remis les choses à plat à ce moment là et au fur et à mesure des fins de contrat je me suis imposée des années incomplètes de 43 semaines et des contrats par de 40h sans travailler le mercredi. J'ai même fait baisser mon agrément en passant à 3 âges indifférents. Aujourd'hui je suis complète avec 3 accueillis et je gagne 2500 euros par mois. C'est un choix perso, bcp d'heures = gros salaire. Chacune ses priorités. La mienne c'est ma santé (mentale aussi 😆) et ma vie de famille!


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Hermione, tout dépend de où vous habitez et des demandes 
Il me faut 5 contrats , 50h/ semaine pour atteindre 2599€ par moi avec FEet IE.
Lorsqu'on peut lever le pied c'est très appréciable et vous avez tout à fait raison.


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Décembre 2022)

2500 euros hors IE et repas c'est déjà bien ... j'en aurais rêvé !!!


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Oui c'est bien Angèle, je ne me plains pas et c'est mieux que si je travaillais à l'extérieur mais je n'ai que mon salaire pour vivre donc toutes factures payées , il ne reste pas grand chose.


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Et c'est 2500€ oups la fatigue 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

@Hermione1234 

*Avec ses propres enfants, ça doit être difficile, voir HYPER difficile.*

J’ai eu une semaine mes 2 petits-fils l'année dernière, en + de mes 4 et d’une on ne peut s’en occuper correctement et de deux hyper fatiguant + les devoirs leçons alors qu’ils étaient en vacances 👎🏼😡

*Ce métier d’AM est fait JE pense lorsque les enfants sont partis*. Être cool, si des pleurs ou des cris des enfants- on gère sans souci SAUF s’il y a à la maison le mari et les enfants, là c’est + difficile car ça stresse ceux qui sont présents et qui n’ont rien « demandé »


----------



## Hermione1234 (1 Décembre 2022)

J'habite dans un village de 1200 habitants nous sommes 3 assmats. 
Je ne me plains pas du tout mais je garde tjs en tête que les contrats vont et viennent et que dans 3 ans quand ils seront tous à l'école, je ne retrouverai peut-être pas des conditions aussi idéales. Mes enfants avaient 5 et 2 ans quand j'ai commencé.


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Décembre 2022)

J'ai commencé ce métier mon premier enfant avait 2 ans. 
Je me suis arrangée pour ne pas travailler les mercredis et au moins la moitié des vacances scolaires. 
Mes 3 enfants restaient à la cantine. Ils rentraient à la maison vers 17h, 17h30 au collège. Mes journées de travail étaient presque terminées à 1h près pour les départs les plus tardifs. Je considère que j'avais plus de temps à leur consacrer qu'en travaillant à l'extérieur de mon domicile. C'était même un confort de pouvoir leur accorder tous mes mercredis et au ministre la moitié des vacances scolaires, voir toutes sur plusieurs périodes ou je n'ai pris que des contrats enseignants. En faisant ce choix jusqu'à l'entrée au collège de mon dernier enfant, j'ai baissé mon niveau de rémunération mais j'ai en contrepartie gardé de la disponibilité pour ma famille. Cela ne m'a donc pas pesé d'exercer cette profession avec mes jeunes enfants. Aujourd'hui ils ont tous les trois quitté le nid. Je travaille 4 jours semaine et un mercredi sur 2 et je continue avec des contrats en année incomplète idéalement sur 44 semaines travaillées pas plus. Mais cette fois ci pour moi.


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Décembre 2022)

Moins pas ministre 🙃


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432

Tu as fait exactement ce qu’il fallait, pas travaillé à plein temps, en respectant les mercredis et au maximum les congés scolaires + le soir pas trop tard donc 👍

Moi aussi j’ai travaillé un temps à mi-temps et ensuite à temps partiel pour mes enfants et ensuite à plein temps. Je travaillais à 10/15 minutes maxi en voiture de chez moi.

C'était lorsque j'étais à plein temps : 35h/semaine + 2 mercredis par moi (RTT) et je finissais au plus tard à 17h + 13ème  mois + prime de vacances + mutuelle + tickets restaurants et l’on pouvait même manger sur place, en apportant son repas (micro-onde, frigo). C’est là où j’ai été licenciée économique à cause d’AZF l’explosion


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Décembre 2022)

On pourrait croire que c'est handicapant pour trouver des accueils de favoriser ce type de contrats. Pas du tout en fait. Mes collègues cherchaient de bons gros  contrats bien rémunérateurs en années complètes. Du coup, radio tam.tam fonctionnait et fonctionne toujours. Les familles proposant  un accueil en année incomplète frappent presque toutes chez moi et savent qu'elles seront reçues avec le sourire. J'ai toujours travaillé et avec 4 places je gagne bien ma vie ma foi.


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Décembre 2022)

Chantou
Quel malheur cette explosion ! Je pense que le traumatisme est encore bien présent. Un vrai drame.


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Muffin. Oui bien sûr que l'on peut vivre de ce métier en zone rurale, à partir du moment où il y a de la demande dans votre secteur. Celles qui connaissent très bien le terrain ce sont les animatrices du RPE, essayez de vous renseigner auprès de votre RPE, et elle saura vous dire s'il y a de la demande dans votre secteur ou non. Pour les tarifs, vous pouvez aller sur un site très connu spécialisé et regarder les ass mat aux alentours de votre lieu, certaines mettent leur tarifs, vous pourrez ainsi vous faire une moyenne. Si vous visez le SMIC, je pense que oui c'est possible, il vous faudra plusieurs contrats par contre, ne croyez pas notre Ministre qui croit qu'on gagne un SMIC par enfant ^^


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Décembre 2022)

Je met un bémol sur les animatrices du RPE qui connaissent bien le terrain...

C'est très idéaliste !


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Oui certaines n'en savent rien 
Ca dépend de l'investissement du RPE


----------



## abelia (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, moi aussi vous me faite rêvez avec vos salaires... Je suis en campagne et quand j'ai le smic c'est déjà bien. Pas beaucoup de demande (en ce moment rien de rien) et à part un contrat de 45 h que des petits contrats.


----------



## MeliMelo (3 Décembre 2022)

Pour le RPE, mon animatrice connaît bien le terrain, les parents vont en premier lieu par chez nous voir le RPE, donc elle sait quand il y a des tensions sur le secteur, quand les parents arrivent à trouver facilement ou non, après oui effectivement peut-être que tous les RPE ne sont pas comme ça.


----------

